# anyone need help?



## Nokomis (Nov 12, 2012)

Got a Son named Dean, he will be seventeen, looking for summer Job...
1. Gets up every morning on time @ 11 am
2. Can Text 120 words a minute
3. Has operated tractors, trucks , ATV's, motorcycles for ten yrs never been stuck overnight
4. Won't pass any pond or pier to ck for fish
5. He is a flounder gigging, deer killin, blood trailing machine ( never cleaned any)
6. Years of experience in Tinkering with exhaust & stereo systems (boom boom)
7.Has good taste in music, likes Hank, Merle, & Cash, mostly daddy's cash...
8. He can clear a room in 2.7 seconds
9.Got a buddy on speed dial
10. Knows everything.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

I think every 17 year old could be described with #10, have one myself!


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

Sounds like he needs a dose of Parris Island, like I did when I was 17. That was only sixty (60) years ago. Best education I have ever received!

Semper Fi


----------

